# UAE Visa requirements for an adopted child?



## Charmy (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi,

I do hope someone could enlighten me about my query:

Would anyone know the documents to be prepared, and the procedure, in order for me to get a visit visa for my adopted son to enter UAE?

Here's the situation:

I do work here in Dubai for many years and have a good job to support (sponsor) a family. I'm single, never married, and I have a legally adopted son, granted by the Philippine Court few years ago. I would like to take my adopted son here in Dubai for a visit visa during his vacation from school, April or May 2012. 

All I know is to get authentication of documents from the Department of Foreign Affairs (DFA-Philippines) and then to UAE Embassy located in the country. These documents will be the ones required for me to apply for his visit visa in Dubai Immigration office.

Since I'm here in Dubai, I asked my brother who is in the Philippines to process and get an authentication of my adopted son's "new birth certificate" (under my name as the mother), along with the letter (order) from the Court. 

DFA authentication - done. However, when my brother went to UAE Embassy in Manila, the employees declined. Their reason was: "UAE has different Law and even if I, myself, could get a visa, my son might still not allowed to fly to Dubai." I asked my brother to go back to UAE Embassy the following day, and still they declined and did not accept the documents. Reason for the second try: "They do not authenticate adoption papers."

Now, how could I apply for a visa here in Dubai, if the UAE Embassy in Manila DOES NOT authenticate adoption papers, as they claimed..? Can I use the DFA authenticated docs only and directly go to Dubai Immigration office..? It's almost end of March and I have not even apply for my son's visa yet. If this will take long, I might not take him for a vacation here.

Would anyone know the procedure..? And the documents required? Unfortunately, I have not been to the Immigration office yet due to my hectic workload. Please help; I appreciate any advise..

Thanks in advance.


Charmy


----------



## angelican (Nov 28, 2012)

its already nov and i am posting for your query in march. But if it is of any help to you or for anyone else.. 

Have your thought about a tourist visa?

Well for visit visa the the documents required are 

Typed Application form
A copy of the sponsor’s passport & family member's passport
1 photo of the family member (may be required)
Marriage contract attested from Ministry of Foreign Affairs or UAE Embassy (for sponsoring a wife or husband)
Attested birth certificates (for sponsoring children)
Relationship proof attested from the Embassy (in case relationship cannot be proved from family names in sponsor and relative's passport)
Attested work contract if the sponsor is working in a private company or a salary certificate if working in government.
Traveler Insurance.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i've got an adopted son. He's here with us.

From the UK, the paperwork was identical to that for our daughter (who is not adopted)

I assume that as part of the adoption papers you have an adoption Certificate? In the UK, this replaces a Birth Certificate, but is just as legal.

good luck!


----------

